# 16-17 Catalogs



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

CK93 said:


> Any word on new catalogs yet?


there you go!


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

kingslay said:


> there you go!


Awesome! Thanks


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Cant wait for more of them!

The Yes catalog is nice.


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

CK93 said:


> Awesome! Thanks


anytime !!


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Cant wait for more of them!
> 
> The Yes catalog is nice.


I'm a PYL fan and always like to see what the new top sheet looks like. I think 16-17 is the first year I didn't like the new graphic. If I didn't know I was looking at the yes catalog, I would think the PYL was a jones board.


----------



## Bellasnow (Nov 21, 2015)

Tm-Two XLT with vibram soles... whoa! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

new DC 2017 Catalog


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

I think I will need a Yes Optimistic for next season!!!!!


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Clevocapri said:


> I think I will need a Yes Optimistic for next season!!!!!


I was excited for it too. Then I saw it was one of those short/fat "downsize" boards. Lol


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

ek9max said:


> I was excited for it too. Then I saw it was one of those short/fat "downsize" boards. Lol


That's why I want it!

Especially if it can carve as well as float in the pow!


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

are you saying similar boards don't do that? most "pow" boards are exceptional at carving as well. the spring break powder hole notwithstanding...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Judokick said:


> are you saying similar boards don't do that? most "pow" boards are exceptional at carving as well. the spring break powder hole notwithstanding...


That's a big assumption from a basic statement about one board. And to answer your question, no, most powder boards are not shaped in a manner to be exceptional at carving.


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

you're going to have to explain that one, Mr. Man

What boards aren't exceptional at carving anyway? who does the carving again? the board or the rider?

a fish doesn't carve well? a hover craft? a camel toe? A cool bean? 

ever watch this video?

[ame]https://vimeo.com/144523041[/ame]

those pow boards sure suck at carving:embarrased1:

And lets define exceptional before we start.


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

anyway I'll help you out

What makes a snowboard "exceptional at carving"?. or more accurate, design features that support a riders intention to make it carve? A set back stance, a good amount of sidecut, taper, and a stiff tail. Things that might negatively affect it? an excessive amount of rocker.

If you'd like to know _why_ those design aspects matter, I could explain it, if you sincerely are interested.


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

Judokick said:


> are you saying similar boards don't do that? most "pow" boards are exceptional at carving as well. the spring break powder hole notwithstanding...


The comments were made in reference to the shorter, wider pow boards. Like the 420. Which, I understand, do not carve that well, or handle resort/groomer runs well, compared to the more traditional length, tapered boards.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Judokick said:


> those pow boards sure suck at carving:embarrased1:



Easy there agro, I only said that powder boards are shaped with the intention of excelling in powder. I never said they couldn't be carved. Calm down.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Sure, lets define exceptional at carving as someone putting in X effort into a board like a Volkl Coal, Custom X, or like an older Ride Concept UL. Then take that same effort and skill and apply it to pow decks. Sickstick, not a carver. Shreddy, not a carver. Fish, not a carver. Cool bean, not a carver. Charlie, not a carver. Birdman, not a carver. Hover, not a carver.

Also, when talking about whether or not certain boards are generally capable of certain things I usually assume an intermediate skill level applied. They are the ones who will feel a boards advantages most as those skilled enough can compensate and those who are more beginner level cant do enoigh to truly feel a difference anyhow.

Now, adjust your terms and styles, then most of those qualify as carvers in a more surfy sense. 



ridinbend said:


> Easy there agro, I only said that powder boards are shaped with the intention of excelling in powder. I never said they couldn't be carved. Calm down.


Dont sweat him, this dude cant seperate internet banter from personal attacks.


----------



## bgalway (Aug 20, 2014)

2017 burton catalogs in japanese?

http://www.star1987.com/2017burton1.html


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Judokick said:


> anyway I'll help you out
> 
> What makes a snowboard "exceptional at carving"?. or more accurate, design features that support a riders intention to make it carve? A set back stance, a good amount of sidecut, taper, and a stiff tail. Things that might negatively affect it? an excessive amount of rocker.
> 
> If you'd like to know _why_ those design aspects matter, I could explain it, if you sincerely are interested.


Are you like this every time you post? "chill bra". Isn't that what the kids say?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Not a catalogue but Never Summer dumped some previews on their IG earlier: https://www.instagram.com/neversummerindustries/


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> Not a catalogue but Never Summer dumped some previews on their IG earlier: https://www.instagram.com/neversummerindustries/


did they dump the "cobra"? haven´t seen any pics of the 2017 model so far...


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

nitro Nitro - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

kingslay said:


> sabatoa said:
> 
> 
> > Not a catalogue but Never Summer dumped some previews on their IG earlier: https://www.instagram.com/neversummerindustries/
> ...


I think in another thread the Chairman said that the 25 would essentially take the place of the cobra this year.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

As more are released to zuzupopo, this week be the 16/17 page.....
zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

Only that one nitro is up so far


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

gnu and lib tech (linesheets only), public, bent metal, and stepchild have been added to zuzupopo


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> gnu and lib tech (linesheets only), public, bent metal, and stepchild have been added to zuzupopo


YES JONES SLASH AND NOW are up


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone notice the Jones spoon/3D design on the 2017's? Pretty interesting move to make across the line. Anyone had a chance to ride one? I know it's not new tech, but to see Jones go to it makes me think I need to hold out to new yr for new board.


----------



## Bellasnow (Nov 21, 2015)

Anything from Burton yet for 2017? Mainly girl boards.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

70'sskater said:


> Anyone notice the Jones spoon/3D design on the 2017's? Pretty interesting move to make across the line. Anyone had a chance to ride one? I know it's not new tech, but to see Jones go to it makes me think I need to hold out to new yr for new board.


Can't comment on the Jones incarnation, but I'm riding a Burton deck with spooned tips and I quite like it. Mostly find it helpful while changing edges in bumps, uneven snow, tracked out trees and all the other places it can be a bit catchy and unpredictable even with good technique.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

This may have already been posted but just came across this

https://snowboardermbm.de/new-products/2016-2017-snowboard-gear-preview-avant-premiere-2.html#dmBRtMVOUuyVGO38.97


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Rome


----------



## Warddog89 (Feb 6, 2016)

New Burton Catalog?


----------



## Lovethebean (Oct 7, 2012)

Homeschool


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

See below for catalog dumpage:
Vans
Salomon Techbook
Union Techbook
Union Catalog
CAPiTA


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

EastCoastToast said:


> See below for catalog dumpage:
> Vans
> Salomon Techbook
> Union Techbook
> ...


Still havnt Burton>?


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

multikill said:


> Still havnt Burton>?


Well there was a link to a Japanese B catalog, but sadly the link is broken now. I think they & K2 are the only bigger companies left now.


----------



## Bellasnow (Nov 21, 2015)

EastCoastToast said:


> Well there was a link to a Japanese B catalog, but sadly the link is broken now. I think they & K2 are the only bigger companies left now.





multikill said:


> Still havnt Burton>?





Warddog89 said:


> New Burton Catalog?


This could be it:
Burton


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Bellasnow said:


> This could be it:
> Burton


Nope. Just the stories behind the graphics for some boards with zero specs.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Bellasnow said:


> This could be it:
> Burton


Not what we are looking for, but cool link none the less. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## capitalboarder (Dec 5, 2014)

Might have missed it posted but Whitelines has a partial preview of Ride.

https://whitelines.com/snowboard-ge...17-preview-ispo-2016.html#iwJt32Xd54HM7XLR.97


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

New Ride Catalog:

Ride - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

scotty100 said:


> New Ride Catalog:
> 
> Ride - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


Didn't expect Ride to do that to the Timeless. 26.7 waist width on the 162, not sure that will appeal to too many riders. The 167 is huge.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah looks like waist widths on some models are bumped up - new design approach maybe. Machete GT too...interesting...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

70'sskater said:


> Didn't expect Ride to do that to the Timeless. 26.7 waist width on the 162, not sure that will appeal to too many riders. The 167 is huge.


Apparently there was some grumbling in the EU that Ride didn't have any boards for carving like they used to, i.e. Timeless, Concept UL, Prophet. So, new Timeless. Not enough for a full review, but I have ridden it. It's good.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone have the 16/17 Volcom Men Outerwear calalog?


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Has anyone ridden the 16/17 optimistic? I'm very intrigued by it... a directional powder(ish) board with yes's underbite.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Burton

Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

dave785 said:


> Has anyone ridden the 16/17 optimistic? I'm very intrigued by it... a directional powder(ish) board with yes's underbite.


I didn't ride it, but was riding with someone who was which was partially why cos he kept hogging it haha. And he absolutely loved it. The thing rips! It was in messy conditions but he was railing beauty turns on it and felt super stable. He did say the tail had to take some getting used to at first as it felt really short. But by end of the session, he was upset cos he knew he would have to get another board hahah.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Burton
> 
> Burton - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


Gasp. No Diode or Barracuda.

Landlord here I come.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Gasp. No Diode or Barracuda.


That's pretty surprising. I rode the Diode a few days this season, and really love that binding. Ended up with the Genesis X instead, but I was still thinking about getting the Diode next year...nevermind...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm more shocked by the Flying V Custom X 

Loving the graphics on the Process Off Axis too.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I'm more shocked by the Flying V Custom X
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same, maybe similar to like C3 of GNU, but even more aggressive camber?


Anyone know if the Gatekeeper and Branch Manager completely new or updated decks of former ones?


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hoping to see Burton softgoods catalogs soon...


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

txb0115 said:


> Hoping to see Burton softgoods catalogs soon...


https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/burton_w17_mens_softgoods?e=1175889/34151100


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

theprocess said:


> https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/burton_w17_mens_softgoods?e=1175889/34151100



Booyah!!! Thanks man!

Happen to have backpacks/accessories as well?


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

txb0115 said:


> Booyah!!! Thanks man!
> 
> Happen to have backpacks/accessories as well?


https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/burton_w17_winter_necessities/22?e=1175889/34151409


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

txb0115 said:


> Booyah!!! Thanks man!
> 
> Happen to have backpacks/accessories as well?


https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/burton_w17_bags?e=1175889/34151273


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

theprocess said:


> https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/burton_w17_winter_necessities/22?e=1175889/34151409


Happen to know if AK457 will be available next year here in US... Was wondering if the two pieces that made it to Backcountry.com was a one time thing or if it was the start of US availability full time??


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Phedder said:


> I'm more shocked by the Flying V Custom X
> 
> Loving the graphics on the Process Off Axis too.


The fact that the Custom X is now available in flying v and the Antler is not is weird to me. It's also weird that the Antler is camber and not pure pop camber. I found the Antler flying v very fun in good, but ultimately not aggressive enough to suite me.

I love the graphics for both this year and next years process off axis.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> Same, maybe similar to like C3 of GNU, but even more aggressive camber?
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Gatekeeper and Branch Manager completely new or updated decks of former ones?


Yeah, maybe. Pretty pointless if you ask me, but maybe an answer to other CRC chargers out there.... 

Gate and Branch are new. Family Tree line, so depending how the do the probably stay or go the way of the Tough Cat.

Branch Manager looks awesome.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

theprocess said:


> https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/burton_w17_winter_necessities/22?e=1175889/34151409


Can I get some free Burton stuff?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Gasp. No Diode or Barracuda.
> 
> Landlord here I come.


Yeah I heard last month the Cuda was gone next year. Glad I bought the last new one this year...freekin love that board. :grin:



Phedder said:


> I'm more shocked by the Flying V Custom X
> 
> Loving the graphics on the Process Off Axis too.


Love the graphics on the regular Custom too. Much better than this years I think.

Looks like the Cartel got a sweet upgrade too...now with 'Vita ankle and toe straps.


----------



## Icecoast'n (Mar 16, 2016)

How about a rome catalog?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, maybe. Pretty pointless if you ask me, but maybe an answer to other CRC chargers out there....
> 
> Gate and Branch are new. Family Tree line, so depending how the do the probably stay or go the way of the Tough Cat.
> 
> Branch Manager looks awesome.


Crazy how the Trick Pony is a completely different board now. Totally different shape.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Crazy how the Trick Pony is a completely different board now. Totally different shape.


Yeah, different shape different profile. Looks like some of the slash stuff.. Should have given it a different name.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

scotty100 said:


> Yeah I heard last month the Cuda was gone next year. Glad I bought the last new one this year...freekin love that board. :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, def agree. Prob one of the best looking Custom graphics I've seen. And ya, Antler going full camber surprised me too, wonder what it'll ride like. Danny D's board is full camber now too, interesting.

And was considering the Diodes initially to pair with the Capita Mercury I'm hoping to get for next season. Was gonna be that or the Now Drives, which I finally got to demo last week. Very responsive and like the snug fit, but I'm worried about the comments I've been reading throughout the forum of ppl saying their ratchets and such aren't very durable apparently? And I really loved my Vitas EST, so it was gonna be between those 2 brands. I found a great deal on the Burton LTD's, has a Diodes highback. That's more responsive than the Vitas/Cartels/Genesis, right?


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I'm more shocked by the Flying V Custom X
> 
> Loving the graphics on the Process Off Axis too.


Flying V CX…… WTH……………………………………
A stiff.......freestyle........park........board? :dry:


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

GDimac said:


> Same, maybe similar to like C3 of GNU, but even more aggressive camber?
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Gatekeeper and Branch Manager completely new or updated decks of former ones?





F1EA said:


> Yeah, maybe. Pretty pointless if you ask me, but maybe an answer to other CRC chargers out there....
> 
> Gate and Branch are new. Family Tree line, so depending how the do the probably stay or go the way of the Tough Cat.
> 
> Branch Manager looks awesome.


C3 is a slight dip to basically flat between the feet, then mellow to extreme camber underfoot to contact points. Pretty different from FV. FV is more like full rocker with a bit of camber underfoot for precision and a little extra pop. 

Custom X FV probably is an attempt at an answer to CRC chargers available from other mfgs, but the extra rocker from end of the inserts and out of the FV profile kind of takes away from that comparison in my mind.

The Gatekeeper seems like a slight looser deviation for the TC. From feedback I've read a lot of people love the TC to charge with. I tried out the Branch Manager and wasn't really wowed. It was so-so for me, but the Skipjack made my heart skip a beat. That little thing was awesome.


----------



## kojack19 (Jan 14, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Gasp. No Diode or Barracuda.
> 
> Landlord here I come.


Such a bummer about the Barracuda....Absolutely love mine just wish I would have bought it one size bigger. I guess the flight attendant is the next closest board now in the Burton line?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kojack19 said:


> Such a bummer about the Barracuda....Absolutely love mine just wish I would have bought it one size bigger. I guess the flight attendant is the next closest board now in the Burton line?


Yeah can't believe they took it off. Closest to it maybe the Mod Fish....


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Yeah can't believe they took it off. Closest to it maybe the Mod Fish....


I know that some people hate on the big B, but I think they make some really great boards and do a lot for snowboarding. Unfortunately, they make so many boards that sometimes the great ones get largely overlooked by consumers. I think the Cuda fell under this description...


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

GDimac said:


> Ya, def agree. Prob one of the best looking Custom graphics I've seen. And ya, Antler going full camber surprised me too, wonder what it'll ride like. Danny D's board is full camber now too, interesting.
> 
> And was considering the Diodes initially to pair with the Capita Mercury I'm hoping to get for next season. Was gonna be that or the Now Drives, which I finally got to demo last week. Very responsive and like the snug fit, but I'm worried about the comments I've been reading throughout the forum of ppl saying their ratchets and such aren't very durable apparently? And I really loved my Vitas EST, so it was gonna be between those 2 brands. I found a great deal on the Burton LTD's, has a Diodes highback. That's more responsive than the Vitas/Cartels/Genesis, right?


I wouldn't let the ratchets dissuade you. I only found the toe ratchets to be shitty, so I swapped them out for those sweet magnesium Union ones and a set of Union ladders. Cost me less then 12 bucks CAD to do both bindings. Peanuts.

On the other hand, the skatetech chassis feels SO GOOD...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

HotSnowball said:


> In fact, it is not very different. I have the original Family Tree one and rode the 2017 model in January.
> Only real change is the bit of camber instead of flat profile and it feels a bit bit stiffer (note sure whether because of the camber or because of less flex). But still has early-rise tips and all the rest.
> Maybe slightly less floaty and playful and more locked-in on the edge. But otherwise rides almost the same.


Cool.
Yeah, I expect the ride to change slightly... brings it closer to a all mtn RCR (such as Endeavor Live, Greats, Assassin, maybe even the Iguchi etc). Which is good... but goes kinda away from the super floaty shape it was. I'm sure it's still fine, just surprised they made such changes and not relabeled it.



poopresearch said:


> I know that some people hate on the big B, but I think they make some really great boards and do a lot for snowboarding. Unfortunately, they make so many boards that sometimes the great ones get largely overlooked by consumers. I think the Cuda fell under this description...


Yeah totally agree. In fact... there's a few cudas left at pretty good price. I want a Landlord, but the barracuda at that price is preeeetty tempting.

People can hate on B all they want. But the inevitable always comes fwd: they know how to make good snowboarding stuff. 

1. They know what they are doing (ie their board/bindings/boots are good. More like excellent, but let's keep it at good).
2. Quality... well, they are good too. Again, more like excellent.
3. Variety... from my son to grandpa... from a dude on day 1 to Terje... they can all ind quality Burton gear to ride. Any profile, any shape, any style... they do it, and do it well.
4. No bullshit. They don't attack any brand, any media, event, anyone or anything. They go out, ride and put their products out.

Lots of other brands are good too; and many have a board, or a boot or a binding that competes or is even better than a Burton item, but in my opinion, all around and looking at the whole package. B is #1 .

I don't even have that much Burton gear though. Only a board and 2 bindings (and a jacket and a hoodie, but that dont count)... but more and more, i will add because so far I am pleased with every single B item I have.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

GDimac said:


> ..the Now Drives, which I finally got to demo last week. Very responsive and like the snug fit, but I'm worried about the comments I've been reading throughout the forum of ppl saying their ratchets and such aren't very durable apparently? ..


NOW has improved their toe ratchets since a lot of these comments were posted. I ruined two of the "old" ratchets and they sent me a new and improved one. It feels more solid, but I have not had a chance to test it yet...

Overall, based on the feel of the new ones, I don't expect them to be below any of the other ratchets in durability, maybe even better than others after the improvement (??)


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

deagol said:


> NOW has improved their toe ratchets since a lot of these comments were posted. I ruined two of the "old" ratchets and they sent me a new and improved one. It feels more solid, but I have not had a chance to test it yet...
> 
> Overall, based on the feel of the new ones, I don't expect them to be below any of the other ratchets in durability, maybe even better than others after the improvement (??)


I've got two pairs of this years Pilots both with plenty of days on them with no issues at all, ratchets are all just fine


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah same here. I got 2+ seasons on my Drive and no problems. I guess i'm not that hard on gear cause I only have normal wear and nicks here and there on mine. Nothing has broken.

I would get the 2017 Drives because they have the lower baseplate. The baseplate in mine (2015) is pretty restrictive, good for really hard charging etc, but I'm more of a chill semi-aggressive flowy rider....


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have 2 seasons on my drives and another pair with 1 season. I'm very hard on gear and I live these bindings. They are in great shape. I did have 2 ratchets go out but that's before they changed then and they shipped me replacements and extras no charge. These have held up great. 
I also bought a set of ladders and ratchets this year just cause I like spare parts..get the drives you won't be disappointed

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Cool.
> Yeah, I expect the ride to change slightly... brings it closer to a all mtn RCR (such as Endeavor Live, Greats, Assassin, maybe even the Iguchi etc). Which is good... but goes kinda away from the super floaty shape it was. I'm sure it's still fine, just surprised they made such changes and not relabeled it.
> 
> 
> ...


I would add a #5 : their warranty support is second-to-none. I've seen dudes write off boards through obvious abuse and Burton just sends them a new one. The amazing quality of their warranty support earns them a lot of long term return customers. 

I spoke to one of the dudes at my local shop about this one day a few months back and he told me that back in 2005 or so he landed on a rock and folded the tail on his Cruzer. It had a giant base gouge that clearly showed that he had landed on something and that it was entirely his fault. His buddy convinced him to bring it in for warranty and they sent him a Custom X, which he still rides sometimes.

People can hate on Burton all they want, but they're #1 for a reason.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Alonzo said:


> I would add a #5 : their warranty support is second-to-none. I've seen dudes write off boards through obvious abuse and Burton just sends them a new one. The amazing quality of their warranty support earns them a lot of long term return customers.


True dat...I've called their customer service a few times just to ask questions about gear not to warranty anything (have never had a need to have a warranty convo cos their gear is generally bomber) and have spent like 30-45 mins just talking snowboarding with them...they employ cool people who love the sport. That's why they get my cash on basically everything in my set up (along with Arbor and Yes for boards)...their boots and bindings in particular are the best in the industry imo...


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

scotty100 said:


> True dat...I've called their customer service a few times just to ask questions about gear not to warranty anything (have never had a need to have a warranty convo cos their gear is generally bomber) and have spent like 30-45 mins just talking snowboarding with them...they employ cool people who love the sport. That's why they get my cash on basically everything in my set up (along with Arbor and Yes for boards)...their boots and bindings in particular are the best in the industry imo...


I've been using Burton products for 25 years now and I finally have occasion to use their warranty. My Antler started delaminating (the multi-layer side wall beneath the bindings). There is no impact damage and I noticed they have redesigned that part of the board, but I sure hope they come through for me because it's a ~$700 deck!

That said, I've owned many Burton bindings, boots, pieces of outwear and two other boards without any problems. In my experience, they make really good stuff.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Alonzo said:


> I wouldn't let the ratchets dissuade you. I only found the toe ratchets to be shitty, so I swapped them out for those sweet magnesium Union ones and a set of Union ladders. Cost me less then 12 bucks CAD to do both bindings. Peanuts.
> 
> On the other hand, the skatetech chassis feels SO GOOD...





deagol said:


> NOW has improved their toe ratchets since a lot of these comments were posted. I ruined two of the "old" ratchets and they sent me a new and improved one. It feels more solid, but I have not had a chance to test it yet...
> 
> Overall, based on the feel of the new ones, I don't expect them to be below any of the other ratchets in durability, maybe even better than others after the improvement (??)





F1EA said:


> Yeah same here. I got 2+ seasons on my Drive and no problems. I guess i'm not that hard on gear cause I only have normal wear and nicks here and there on mine. Nothing has broken.
> 
> I would get the 2017 Drives because they have the lower baseplate. The baseplate in mine (2015) is pretty restrictive, good for really hard charging etc, but I'm more of a chill semi-aggressive flowy rider....





Trabi75 said:


> I have 2 seasons on my drives and another pair with 1 season. I'm very hard on gear and I live these bindings. They are in great shape. I did have 2 ratchets go out but that's before they changed then and they shipped me replacements and extras no charge. These have held up great.
> I also bought a set of ladders and ratchets this year just cause I like spare parts..get the drives you won't be disappointed
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



Nice, that's encouraging as I've been really debating going with the 2015 Burton LTD's instead due to the better sale on it. But would prefer the Drives, so that's good to hear that the ratchet problem has been addressed. When I demo'ed the 16-17's it felt good, really really responsive and excited to try it with my FA, and my future Mercury :nerd: 

Didn't look at them thoroughly, are the Now bindings tool-free? And lol, what exactly is this skate-tech that you guys keep mentioning? :embarrased1:


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

GDimac said:


> Nice, that's encouraging as I've been really debating going with the 2015 Burton LTD's instead due to the better sale on it. But would prefer the Drives, so that's good to hear that the ratchet problem has been addressed. When I demo'ed the 16-17's it felt good, really really responsive and excited to try it with my FA, and my future Mercury :nerd:
> 
> Didn't look at them thoroughly, are the Now bindings tool-free? And lol, what exactly is this skate-tech that you guys keep mentioning? :embarrased1:


The Nows are all toolfree straps. You can adjust the straps on the fly with fingers very quickly.
Skate tech refers to the hanger pin that allows the binding to rock back and forth on the base plate (kinda like trucks on a skateboard. I never skateboarded more that a couple times but it makes sense) this shows the energy to be transferred to the bushings at the front and back of the binding and thus transfers the energy reagiert to the edges of the board (less need to do this with your toes and heel and so lessens fatigue) you can adjust the response by changing the hardness of the bushings. I haven't played around with the different bushings much but some people seem to really like to. I have one board on hard bushings and one on medium. I really can tell the difference and like them both.
Most of all these bindings "delivered" for me

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I like NOWs enough to say that I would get another pair if I got another board that needed bindings. They would probably be my default choice. I want to experiment with the softest bushings.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Trabi75 said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, that's encouraging as I've been really debating going with the 2015 Burton LTD's instead due to the better sale on it. But would prefer the Drives, so that's good to hear that the ratchet problem has been addressed. When I demo'ed the 16-17's it felt good, really really responsive and excited to try it with my FA, and my future Mercury
> ...


Man, thanks for that. Ya, I don't skateboard either so I don't really know too much about the parts etc. Im more of a longboarder, if anything lol.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Not sure if this has already been posted... Endeavor 2017

https://issuu.com/bane4/docs/endeavor2017


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted... Endeavor 2017
> 
> https://issuu.com/bane4/docs/endeavor2017


Cool.
Still... no freeride boards. WTF.

I'm dying for them to release a freeride version of the Live... 
Mid flex. Powder nose. 20mm taper. 30mm setback. Same sidecut and general tech as the Live.

I'd be all over dat.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah I find it weird every board they have is a twin. At the very least you'd expect the High Five or Clout to be set back. 

Without seeing the rest of the specs, looks like the 161 Burton Gatekeeper might right up your alley.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Cool.
> Still... no freeride boards. WTF.
> 
> I'm dying for them to release a freeride version of the Live...
> ...


Yeah, that is a bit strange. The Live floats quite well for what it is, but obviously it doesn't float like a tapered board with set back.

I know they try to keep their line simple, but there is definitely a place for the board you describe in their line up. Perhaps next year...



Phedder said:


> Yeah I find it weird every board they have is a twin. At the very least you'd expect the High Five or Clout to be set back.
> 
> Without seeing the rest of the specs, looks like the 161 Burton Gatekeeper might right up your alley.


They made some interesting changes for next year. This year they had slightly different shapes for each of the 9 boards (some twins and some directional twins). Now they have brought it down to 3 shapes and all are true twins. 

Personally I liked that the Live was directional twin (twin with 1cm longer nose). Why wouldn't I want a board that floats a bit better in pow and still rides like a twin on groomers and in the park?

With that said, you want set back on a board with the channel, you can make that happen.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Yeah I find it weird every board they have is a twin. At the very least you'd expect the High Five or Clout to be set back.
> 
> Without seeing the rest of the specs, looks like the 161 Burton Gatekeeper might right up your alley.



Nah Gatekeeper is too stiff (according to specs). Landlord is what I'm after 

Endeavor used to make a freeride board (the Next), but for some reason dropped it. They also had a powder stick special edition thing.... huge shovel nose, taper and swallowed tail...... but Made in Vancouver which means expensive as hell.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

poopresearch said:


> Y
> With that said, you want set back on a board with the channel, you can make that happen.


Absolutely, that's why when I head to Canada for next season I'm taking my Flight Attendant and the Endeavor Cobain, so even on mellower riding days I won't get stuck in pow hah. More so that their line needs a board or two with set back, on board length and on sidecut.

F1EA, was that the Archetype?


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Nah Gatekeeper is too stiff (according to specs). Landlord is what I'm after
> 
> Endeavor used to make a freeride board (the Next), but for some reason dropped it. They also had a powder stick special edition thing.... huge shovel nose, taper and swallowed tail...... but Made in Vancouver which means expensive as hell.


What's the closest thing to the Gatekeeper? Trying to get an idea of how these new boards ride relative to what they already have. 

And back to the whole skate-tech, when I demo'ed the Drives, I didn't notice any bushings or anything like that. But then again, I didn't really look at it that hard, just threw em on and rode lol. And don't really know what bushings actually do etc, as again not much of a skateboarder to know these things :embarrased1:.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> Yeah, that is a bit strange. The Live floats quite well for what it is, but obviously it doesn't float like a tapered board with set back.
> 
> I know they try to keep their line simple, but there is definitely a place for the board you describe in their line up. Perhaps next year...
> 
> ...


Yeah. Dir twin is perfect for the Live. No need for true twin, except to sell to the people who say they want to learn switch...... but in essence, dir twin is the exact same as twin.

Thing is their pro team is very back country freestyle oriented, so they go in that direction. Rusty Ockenden is darned good... hopefully they get more japan powder or freeride dudes in their pro team. 

I hope they have 1 or 2 freeride shapes soon..... the one i said up there would be rad. The Next they had was a bit Pick you Line-ish.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Absolutely, that's why when I head to Canada for next season I'm taking my Flight Attendant and the Endeavor Cobain, so even on mellower riding days I won't get stuck in pow hah. More so that their line needs a board or two with set back, on board length and on sidecut.
> 
> F1EA, was that the Archetype?


Yeah Archetype. I think retail was like $1,200 CAD and had gold-plated channel....



GDimac said:


> What's the closest thing to the Gatekeeper? Trying to get an idea of how these new boards ride relative to what they already have.
> 
> And back to the whole skate-tech, when I demo'ed the Drives, I didn't notice any bushings or anything like that. But then again, I didn't really look at it that hard, just threw em on and rode lol. And don't really know what bushings actually do etc, as again not much of a skateboarder to know these things :embarrased1:.


From Burton? Probably Tough Cat or even Flight Att. But slightly different shape... it's new so i guess later we'll get an idea after more ppl ride it...


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

kind of bummed to see that burton got rid of the tough cat and rome got rid of the anthem


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Thing is their pro team is very back country freestyle oriented, so they go in that direction. Rusty Ockenden is darned good... hopefully they get more japan powder or freeride dudes in their pro team.
> 
> I hope they have 1 or 2 freeride shapes soon..... the one i said up there would be rad. The Next they had was a bit Pick you Line-ish.


I would think there would be a pretty good market for a Flight Attendent/PYL type board with the Live construction and price point. These companies make decisions with information we don't have access to such as number of units moved and margins on the units.

You bring up an excellent point about team riders influencing board design for a small company. Back when I was living in VT in the 90's, it was my understanding Burton had board testers in addition to the team guys. There was this Chilean dude named Jorge who would come up to VT every winter to test out new boards. Stowe would build him a nice med to large kicker and he would put on a freestyle clinic testing new decks. For a small company like Endeavor, I imagine that the riders do almost all the board testing and if they don't have a freeride dude or two they don't have a really good way to test freeride boards.



SkullAndXbones said:


> kind of bummed to see that burton got rid of the tough cat and rome got rid of the anthem


I think the Burton line is too large and too complicated. If Burton cut the Tough Cat they probably didn't sell that many of them or they redesigned it into one of the new decks. I'm wondering if demand for straight up aggressive freeride boards is dropping because boards like the PYL and Flight Attendant seem to strike a pretty good balance between charging and being able to do other stuff too.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> I would think there would be a pretty good market for a Flight Attendent/PYL type board with the Live construction and price point. These companies make decisions with information we don't have access to such as number of units moved and margins on the units.
> 
> You bring up an excellent point about team riders influencing board design for a small company. Back when I was living in VT in the 90's, it was my understanding Burton had board testers in addition to the team guys. There was this Chilean dude named Jorge who would come up to VT every winter to test out new boards. Stowe would build him a nice med to large kicker and he would put on a freestyle clinic testing new decks. For a small company like Endeavor, I imagine that the riders do almost all the board testing and if they don't have a freeride dude or two they don't have a really good way to test freeride boards.
> 
> ...


Yeah that type of board would be great. 

And yep the team plays a part, also the connections they have and which segment of the market they are most involved with...... like, it would be hard to push and market a certain board if their riders are mostly doing park (not to say Endeavor's riders are, just using as an example). Jones would have a far harder time pushing a park stick than... Capita, Rome etc have. 

Burton has so many boards, bindings and boots. It's a bit too much..... I guess there's something for everyone, which is cool, but maybe they are trying to make perfect boards for everyone instead of decent boards and sacrifice something here and there so the catalog grows......


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

poopresearch said:


> I think the Burton line is too large and too complicated. If Burton cut the Tough Cat they probably didn't sell that many of them or they redesigned it into one of the new decks. I'm wondering if demand for straight up aggressive freeride boards is dropping because boards like the PYL and Flight Attendant seem to strike a pretty good balance between charging and being able to do other stuff too.


Yup - I agree. But I honestly think climate change is the main driver behind this...picture the execs mulling it ove..."if we don't have perfect freeride conditions guaranteed anymore then why do we need a line of freeride boards"...more variable conditions require more flexible board tech. 

I wonder what the market for straight up pow guns has been of late? I'm willing to bet not that great...


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

the market for pow boards has literally never been better. that should be pretty obvious.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Judokick said:


> the market for pow boards has literally never been better. that should be pretty obvious.


Expanding on the previous statement....the Splitboard/backcountry market has exploded the last few years, thanks to riders like Jeremy Jones and Xavier De La Rue.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Judokick said:


> the market for pow boards has literally never been better. that should be pretty obvious.


True. But it's only obvious depending where you ride....

Earlier this yr I rode with a couple of friends from the East, who have ridden for many yrs and had no idea what powder was....... some experience in fresh snow with a normal twin park style board....... I lent one of them a pow stick. And he's just bought a pow stick.

Also..... hit interior BC and upon telling him how mega super incredibly rad it was..... a buddy from the midwest asked about the park. Wow. I was dumbfounded.
It was then i realized... whut, there was a park?! i never even came accross it. Turns out, that resort has the #2 ranked park in North America.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

F1EA said:


> True. But it's only obvious depending where you ride....
> 
> Earlier this yr I rode with a couple of friends from the East, who have ridden for many yrs and had no idea what powder was....... some experience in fresh snow with a normal twin park style board....... I lent one of them a pow stick. And he's just bought a pow stick.
> 
> ...


that's the only bad thing about living on the east coast. can't compete with the mountains out west. i rode powder out west for the first time in february and i couldn't believe how bad i was at it. i felt like a beginner again.


----------



## B2Gs (Feb 1, 2016)

Does anyone have the lobster or bataleon catalog???


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> that's the only bad thing about living on the east coast. can't compete with the mountains out west. i rode powder out west for the first time in february and i couldn't believe how bad i was at it. i felt like a beginner again.


Yeah it's almost like a different sport.

The mountains are big and kind of intimidating too. So that makes you a bit more hesitant until you meet the terrain more..... but the craziest thing is watching the kid riders....... I see tons of 7-10 year olds nailing gnarly terrain like it's nothing. BC kids.... these little rippers are amazing.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Still hunting for the 2016/2017 Volcom Snow catalog. Anyone?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yeah it's almost like a different sport.
> 
> The mountains are big and kind of intimidating too. So that makes you a bit more hesitant until you meet the terrain more..... but the craziest thing is watching the kid riders....... I see tons of 7-10 year olds nailing gnarly terrain like it's nothing. BC kids.... these little rippers are amazing.


yeah, i was definitely intimidated when i first got there. it took me a few days of riding to get comfortable


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

theprocess said:


> Still hunting for the 2016/2017 Volcom Snow catalog. Anyone?


Me too please!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Absolutely, that's why when I head to Canada for next season I'm taking my Flight Attendant and the Endeavor Cobain, so even on mellower riding days I won't get stuck in pow hah. More so that their line needs a board or two with set back, on board length and on sidecut.
> 
> F1EA, was that the Archetype?





poopresearch said:


> Yeah, that is a bit strange. The Live floats quite well for what it is, but obviously it doesn't float like a tapered board with set back.
> 
> I know they try to keep their line simple, but there is definitely a place for the board you describe in their line up. Perhaps next year...
> 
> ...


Guess they're working on it


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Oooooh, that thing looks like a party!


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

theprocess said:


> Anyone have the 16/17 Volcom Men Outerwear calalog?


New catalog finally landed https://issuu.com/leonardyoon/docs/volcom_fa16_snow_mens?e=5427070/36301313


----------

